# HELP my se-r spec is havin issues



## ovaltracker (Aug 8, 2011)

:newbie::newbie:Hello guys nissan newbie here. But still a motorhead. I just picked up a 03 se-r spec v yesterday. The story: The guy said he drove it home, a week later he went to start it and he heard a snap. It never started after that. First thing i did was take the timing cover off and the timing chain is still intact. (didnt inspect the marks though) He said it still turned over but didnt start. So next thing i did was a compresssion test on all 4 cyl. It has really low compression on all 4. Like less than 40 psi. I dont think its a lower end issue since at happened to all 4 cyl at once. It has 120,000 miles. Does it sound like it jumped timing to you guys? What are the odds the valves are ok if it wasnt being driven down the road(just turned over)? I cant find a good picture of a timing chain setup. Let me know if you all have any ideas fo what i can check. Thanks alot! cant wait to hear from you! Also i definatly think its a sweet and will be a fun little car!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked for water in the oil?


----------



## ovaltracker (Aug 8, 2011)

The oil looks pretty clean with no traces of water. He said that oil had about 2000 miles on it. He didn't overheat it it anything. He just said something made a snap and it wouldn't start. Just turn over with low compression. timing chain is still tight. I didn't check to make sure it was still lined up. Anyone have a good pic of how the timing marks are supposed to go?
Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any codes? I am wondering what the snap was....


----------



## ovaltracker (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah i dont really know what he meant either. Im going to go check for any codes now. The valve cover is off now and i was turning on the exhaust cam bolt(turning the engine) and theres a pretty loud squeaking noise. I cant tell where its coming from but i know its not the belt.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

let us know what happens...


----------



## ovaltracker (Aug 8, 2011)

There isnt any codes it pulled. Im going to tear into it friday. Is it a hard job to get the side cover(timing chain cover) off the engine? I know you have to removed the engine mount and crankshaft pulley. Let me know guys. Thanks alot!


----------

